# Newborn boogers?



## Pinkie88

Is it normal for a newborn to have a stuffy nose and boogers?? My two week old has had them since he was a week old. I used the nasal bulb and saw that his booger was green (TMI) and I've heard that could be a sign of sickness but he doesn't act sick at all. Any advice? He's usually stuffy at night.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I don't know about the green booger meaning sickness but how often do you use the bulb? If you use it to much you can actually be causing the stuffiness! Do you have animals? My lo was stuffy for a bit to along as he's sneezing I would say your fine and he will just sneeze them out!


----------



## Pinkie88

I use it once a day if he's too stuffy to nurse. It's bothering me because I've read that green means illness. Like I said, he's acting fine.


----------



## Pinkie88

Anyone?


----------



## Liesje

I've heard it's actually impossible for them to be too stuffy to nurse because for the first while, they're exclusive nose breathers... So they wouldn't have the relex if their nose is stuffed to open their mouth. 
I just use tweezers when I see something :blush:


----------



## Jade--x

My LO was stuffy when he was little but he had colds. I never used anything to get it out other than saline drops if it was really really bad. I put a towel under the top of his mattress to elevate it a little and just had to let it sort itself out. I've never heard of the green meaning illness but if you're worried I would go and see your GP to make sure :) x


----------



## Pinkie88

I'll see how he is tomorrow. If he is showing any other signs of sickness, I'll call his doc.


----------



## capegirl7

My LO had this at about 4 weeks. I think she might have had a little cold. I asked the doctor about the green and she said it is nothing to worry about. She said to just use a cold air humidifier and saline drops. She said just to call if she started having labored breathing, etc. But the sneezing and green boogers were nothing serious.


----------



## Pinkie88

This bothers me. I haven't even taken him out yet. I don't know where he would get this.


----------



## youngmommy2

It actually is totally normal. Your child was just in a completely "aquatic" environment for 9 months. Sneezing and boogers are normal. However, excessive snot, coughing or fever is not. So trust your mama instincts.


----------



## Pinkie88

youngmommy2 said:


> It actually is totally normal. Your child was just in a completely "aquatic" environment for 9 months. Sneezing and boogers are normal. However, excessive snot, coughing or fever is not. So trust your mama instincts.

Thanks :) I just hate hearing him sound even slightly stuffy. :(


----------



## capegirl7

I was the same way, really bothered by it too, but it really is okay and he will be fine! Just monitor him. Sneezing and boogers are completely normal at this stage, and probably not even a sickness. Even if he has a little cold it will be alright too, he is getting immunities and it is actually good for him!


----------



## youngmommy2

Pinkie88 said:


> youngmommy2 said:
> 
> 
> It actually is totally normal. Your child was just in a completely "aquatic" environment for 9 months. Sneezing and boogers are normal. However, excessive snot, coughing or fever is not. So trust your mama instincts.
> 
> Thanks :) I just hate hearing him sound even slightly stuffy. :(Click to expand...

I feel the same way even now lol It makes me sad that they don't know how to blow their noses so it's like no real relief.


----------



## 1liz9

Normal!! I can't tell you how many times I called the doctor over this! It would keep me up at night and I would worry he couldn't breath. 

Here's what he said: unless it's effecting his eating, then it's nothing to worry about. 

I still use the bulb everyday.


----------



## QueSeraSera

Both of my daughters had this same issue from about 2 weeks old and with both it lasted for some time. We have an infant rocker that is slightly inclined and I let them sleep in that, which helped at night. Without it they just sounded so miserable and like they were having a hard time breathing. They slept in that, I used the bulb when it seemed necessary [but not overly so because it can irritate the sinuses and cause more stuffiness], and sometimes would go sit in the bathroom running a hot shower so the room would get hot and steamy...this seemed to help them too. When I asked the nurse with DD1 she said it is very normal, even if you're not taking them out and about, simply because their bodies are still developing immunity and getting used to life out here in the germy world. Eventually it just passes. As for the booger thing, DD2 gets these hug, man-sized boogers. She cant even sneeze them out because its like they get stuck in the top of her nose...so I have to aspirate them out. They always have a slight green tinge, but she isn't sick or having symptoms of anything so I have just let it be for now.


----------



## mtnprotracy

very normal. I have to suction very sticky boogers most every morning. I have found using saline mist REALLY helps. I use it before I suction him and again at night. My lo is just stuffy....not sick :).

Tracy


----------

